# vom schlauchboot angeln



## wundeRRR (21. März 2013)

gibt es ein schlauchboot von dem man angeln darf bzw das nicht so teuer ist und man damit angeln darf


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (21. März 2013)

*AW: vom schlauchboot angeln*

Wenn es am Gewässer erlaubt ist kannst du von einem x-beliebigem Boot aus fischen - bei einem Schlauchboot würde ich aber darauf achten das es einen festen Boden aus Holz oder Alu hat und mind. 2,20m-2,50m lang ist.
Dann hast du auch ausreichend Platz...
Und kauf dir bitte keine 39,90€-Badeboote... Die taugen nix dafür und sind eigentlich nur lebensgefährlich.


----------



## Dieter1944 (21. März 2013)

*AW: vom schlauchboot angeln*

Ein Schlauchboot ist sogar ein ausgesprochen sicheres Angelboot. Es krängt nämlich kaum. (*Krängung* – auch *Schlagseite* – bezeichnet die Neigung von Schiffen zur Seite, also eine Drehung um die Längsachse.)

Ich stimme auch asphatmonster total zu. Abzuraten ist von einem Badeboot! 
Müsstest hier mal in den Schlauchboot-Tröd rein schauen. 
Aber schau mal hier: 

Lofoten:





Westnorwegen; Insel Vestre Bok:










Gruß Dieter


----------



## Löwenbäcker (22. März 2013)

*AW: vom schlauchboot angeln*



wundeRRR schrieb:


> gibt es ein schlauchboot von dem man angeln darf bzw das nicht so teuer ist und man damit angeln darf



Nein. Das Angeln vom Schlauchboot ist und bleibt illegal ( § 1 Abs.3  SchlauBoVO).


----------



## Mac Gill (24. März 2013)

*AW: vom schlauchboot angeln*



Löwenbäcker schrieb:


> Nein. Das Angeln vom Schlauchboot ist und bleibt illegal ( § 1 Abs.3 SchlauBoVO).


 
Stimmt!
Geangelte Schlauchboote müssen sofort zurückgesetzt werden.

Und beachtet unbedingt die Schonzeit!

Der Bestand ist bereits akut gefährdet...
#h


----------



## Angler9999 (24. März 2013)

*AW: vom schlauchboot angeln*

Außerdem ist das Nachtaufblasverbot zu beachten.

Erlaubt ist 1Std vor Sonnenaufgang bis 1Std nach Sonnenuntergang.


----------



## aalex (24. März 2013)

*AW: vom schlauchboot angeln*

Hahahahaha genau und man darf die Schrittgeschwindigkeit auch nicht über schreiten.Da sonst ein Bußgeld auf einen zu schwimmt


----------



## wundeRRR (24. März 2013)

*AW: vom schlauchboot angeln*

Also ist es verboten


----------



## Taxidermist (24. März 2013)

*AW: vom schlauchboot angeln*



> Also ist es verboten


Oh man, die amüsieren sich doch hier nur über deine Wortwahl!
Woher soll denn hier jemand wissen,ob an deinem Gewässer Bootsangeln
erlaubt oder verboten ist?
Dieses Verbot oder eben die Erlaubnis gilt dann natürlich für alle Boote, wobei das Material aus dem die Boote sind, keine Rolle spielt!
Übrigends solltest du wirklich die Finger von solchen billigen Schwimmhilfen lassen, ein brauchbares Schlauchboot mit festem Boden kostet so ab 6-700€ aufwärts!

Jürgen


----------



## aalex (24. März 2013)

*AW: vom schlauchboot angeln*

Nein ist nicht verboten es seiden der Pächter von dem Gewässer, wo du damit angeln möchtest es generell verbietet dann ist es egal ob Schlauchboot, Gfk Boot, Belly Boot etc.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (24. März 2013)

*AW: vom schlauchboot angeln*

Versuch mal die Ironie mitzulesen ..  |supergri


----------



## wundeRRR (24. März 2013)

*AW: vom schlauchboot angeln*

Achso ok Vielen dank


----------



## wundeRRR (24. März 2013)

*AW: vom schlauchboot angeln*

Also darf man jetzt angeln Region Mannheim vom
Schlauchboot weil dort auch GfK Boote usw sind


----------



## Fr33 (24. März 2013)

*AW: vom schlauchboot angeln*

Redest du vom Rhein? Wenn ja.... dann sind Boote grundsätzlich erlaubt (sofern auf dem Gewässerabschnitt nicht verboten laut Karte...)

Boote müssen aber gemeldet sein - sprich ne Bootsnummer haben...


----------



## Taxidermist (24. März 2013)

*AW: vom schlauchboot angeln*



> Redest du vom Rhein? Wenn ja.... dann sind Boote grundsätzlich erlaubt


Es stimmt zwar das auf dem Rhein Boote erlaubt sind, nur das Angeln ist ausschließlich in Rheinlandpfalz vom Boot erlaubt,nicht etwa in BW!
Dazu ist die amtliche Regristrierung nötig und natürlich eine extra Bootsangelkarte.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=226977

Ich würde nicht mit soner kleinen Gummiwurst und wahrscheinlich noch untermotorisiert auf den Fluss gehen!

Jürgen


----------



## wundeRRR (24. März 2013)

*AW: vom schlauchboot angeln*

Motor is da nur das Boot fehlt und anlegeplatz für ein richtiges Boot gibt es bei uns nicht mehr sind alle vermietet deswegen Schlauchboot also hier bei uns in bw angeln alle vom Boot aus bzw viele Leute


----------



## mokki (31. März 2013)

*AW: vom schlauchboot angeln*

dann frag doch mal die wie die regelungen sind.
Wie  die Kollegen hier schon sagen, ist es grundsätzlich ne feine Sache vom Schlauchi aus. Allerdings muss man die vor Ort gültigen Regeln und vor allem die Sicherheit beachten. Beim Rhein ist das sicher nicht so ungefährlich.

Ich bin mit meinem z.b. schon auf Ostsee und vielen Gewässern gewesen, an sich ist das sicher.


----------



## Dieter1944 (31. März 2013)

*AW: vom schlauchboot angeln*

Es war doch alles Ironie. Klar darf man vom Schlauchboot aus dort angeln, wo  grundsätzlich das Angeln und Bootfahren  erlaubt sind. Das hat mit der Art des Bootes nichts zu tun.

Ich habe übrigens einen guten Link gefunden. Bitte bis zuletzt schauen, das meine ich nämlich 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kvjfCqxWyhk

Ich selbst angle schon seit Jahrzehnten von unterschiedlichen Schlauchboottypen aus. Selbst meinen damals noch kleineren Kindern ist es nicht passiert, dass einmal ein Haken durch das Metarial gezogen wurde.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## hdsch (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: vom schlauchboot angeln*

ich z.B. hätte gern gewußt, ob man auf dem Eilbekkanal eine Erlaubniskarte für das Angeln vom Boot benötigt. Betrachtet man die Karte, so ist der Kanal ja nur ein Zulauf zur Alster.
Petri Heil


----------



## Hagibär (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: vom schlauchboot angeln*



wundeRRR schrieb:


> Motor is da nur das Boot fehlt und anlegeplatz für ein richtiges Boot gibt es bei uns nicht mehr sind alle vermietet deswegen Schlauchboot also hier bei uns in bw angeln alle vom Boot aus bzw viele Leute



auf dem Rhein sind übrigens nur maximal 5PS Führerscheinfrei.
Ein Schlauchboot sollte da Stromaufwärts noch fahren allerdings werden dich die Fahrradfahrer am Ufer überholen 

Welchen Motor hast du denn?


----------



## Dieter1944 (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: vom schlauchboot angeln*



hdsch schrieb:


> ich z.B. hätte gern gewußt, ob man auf dem Eilbekkanal eine Erlaubniskarte für das Angeln vom Boot benötigt. Betrachtet man die Karte, so ist der Kanal ja nur ein Zulauf zur Alster.
> Petri Heil




Vielleicht solltest du dir einen anderen Thread für deine Frage suche. Hier bist du falsch. Hier geht es um Boote und Technik. Boote Motoren und Zubehör.


----------



## Auewiesen (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: vom schlauchboot angeln*

Ich hab es auch schon mal mit Schwimmflügel versucht, beim Auswerfen hatt ich immer schwierigkeiten aber am Gürtel hielten sich die gefangenen Fische sehr lange frisch.

@wundeRRR,
beachte beim Schlauchboot, das  nicht aufgeblasenem ist, ist empfindlich wie ein rohes Ei. Du solltest also auch einen Trailer kaufen.
Mehrere Kammern im Boot sind wichtig!! Vergesse bitte die Ertrinkungshilfen, ein gutes Boot mit Heckspiegel bekommst Du nich für ein paar Euro. Wenn Du so oder so Trailern musst, könntest Du auch ein GFK Boot kaufen, das wir günstiger in der Anschaffung.

LG
Wolle

PS. desn Spruch mit den Rechtschreibfehlern finde ich super!


----------



## Arki2k (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: vom schlauchboot angeln*

Der Thread ist 16 Monate alt


----------

